# Cheapest way to get MH to Norway



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We'd love to get to see the aurora borealis, but cost and distance seems to be just too much, but I wondered if you more traveled ones might have a few secrets or tips on how to reduce both.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Harwich Esjberg has gone along with Newcastle Bergen crossings so if I were going again I would go Harwich Hook of Holland (Tesco vouchers to ease the cost) then possibly Hirtshals (N Denmark) to either Kristiansand or Larvik.

Another possibility would be ferry from N Germany to Sweden then cut across to Norway.

Whatever way you go it won't be cheap and a long drive.

It was 2007 when we went via Newcastle Bergen so I might be a bit out of touch with current routes, I'm sure someone else who has been more recently will probably have better options, I'll be interested to see the replies.

Pete


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*M*

Regina lines are ment to be starting a crossing in Easter 2015. But it's come to light that they have not got a ship as the ship they had has been withdrawn for some reason. Go on Regina web page


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Can this be the same Rocky whose gibberish we all love to hate?

He has written in English so it's easy to read, makes sense, and is very informative.

Knew you could do it!! :lol: 

Dave :wink:


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*M*

Love u dave giz a hug...


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

The northern lights are amazing. Have been to northern Sweden several times (not in the motorhome) in the winter.

Don't have any details about ferry crossings, but...

Roads are great but do consider you will need winter tyres as they are mandatory.

Have visited all Scandinavian countries and Norway is the most expensive. Really expensive.

Avoid the north when they have their 28 days of darkness which is normally around January.

The further north the better chance of seeing the lights. Best chance is inside the arctic circle.

Temperatures in the north by day can be as low as -10c and night time -30c.

Over winter many Scandinavian cars have engine heaters fitted to keep the engine and cab warm over night. There are loads of these (often free) electric outlets that you can plug in to. On my last visit in Feb this year we saw a few motorhomes plugged into the electric points!

take a look at http://www.aurora-addicts.com/ they left home last year with their 3 kids and a dog in a motorhome and spent 6 months chasing the lights and they are back again this winter.

Attached is one of my photos from Feb this year...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Steve, very useful info, I'm not too good at cold so it would be the more summery time we'd go, so I suppose less chance of the lights being turned on


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

You can still see them in the Autumn and Spring months but not over summer.

Autumn seems to be better. They have had some amazing lights over the last few weeks due to massive sun spot activity.

There is a live aurora web cam here but its not working at present but its says it will be in the next few days (it does normally work): http://www.auroraskystation.com/live-camera/9/

It takes a photo every 20 mins and the results are amazing.

If you do get to go in the motorhome, please report back as I would love to go over again.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Within reason the cost is very similar which ever way you travel.
Time can be saved by going overnight on one or two ferries.


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

There is a long ferry route from Kiel, Germany to Oslo, Norway if you want to drive less. Color Line.

Or the fastest is the 3h ferry from Hirtshals, Denmark to Kristiansand, Norway. I used this option the last time: http://www.fjordline.com/en/

And many other ferry combos.

Or it can be done without ferries using the expensive Danish/Swedish bridges.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I went in 2011.

Dover - Calais, drove up to Puttgarden and took the "turn up and go" ferry to Rodby (or it might have been the other way round) 

Then drove to Copenhagen, took the Ferrry from there to Oslo (overnight cheaper than the Oresund bridge and fuel)

Had 14 nights in Norway then ferry back from Stavanger to Hirtshals (overnight, got a deal) then drove back to Calais

I didnt however go very far North. 

DONT underestimate how big Norway is its a VERY looooong way up to the very top!!!

Take a map of Norway and rotate it around Oslo and see where Nordcap ends up. You WILL be amazed !! 

The scenary in Norway is stunning, so is the cost of everything !!! Take as much food as you possibly can. Either that or a credit card with a high limit on it. (Bottle of Bells £52  , loaf of bread £3 8O and that was in 2011)


----------

